# Mt Lemmon



## rotor (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone know if the water stop at Palisades on Mt Lemmon is working? I'm getting some conflicting info. I'm doing the ride this Saturday and need to make plans on how much to carry.
Thanks.


----------



## rotor (Jan 29, 2013)

rotor said:


> Anyone know if the water stop at Palisades on Mt Lemmon is working? I'm getting some conflicting info. I'm doing the ride this Saturday and need to make plans on how much to carry.
> Thanks.


To answer my own question, if anyone does the ride, the water was on at Palisades as of 4-18. Happy climbing.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread, especially since the question was asked and answered…but did you guys know that Mt. Lemmon is considered to be an HC climb? I've done it many times and never would have thought it was HC but apparently it is. I just found that out today. The mountain isn't that steep in comparison to the HC climbs that you would find on the grand tours like the TDF, but it must be the length (24 miles) that makes it HC. Of course, I plug away at 10 mph on the ascent, whereas the pros would be going twice as fast…and that's why they get payed the big bucks.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

azpeterb said:


> Not to hijack this thread, especially since the question was asked and answered…but did you guys know that Mt. Lemmon is considered to be an HC climb? I've done it many times and never would have thought it was HC but apparently it is. I just found that out today. The mountain isn't that steep in comparison to the HC climbs that you would find on the grand tours like the TDF, but it must be the length (24 miles) that makes it HC. Of course, I plug away at 10 mph on the ascent, whereas the pros would be going twice as fast…and that's why they get payed the big bucks.


Need to be in Tucson in a couple of weeks and debating about working the climb in. How hot or brutally hot would it be assuming I start real early like 6 am or so?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Jon D said:


> Need to be in Tucson in a couple of weeks and debating about working the climb in. How hot or brutally hot would it be assuming I start real early like 6 am or so?


It will be a little toasty at the base but as you climb the temperature cools dramatically. The top of the mountain is about 25-30 degrees cooler than the base. This time of year is perfect for climbing the mountain but beware of the summer monsoons, violent thunderstorms that pop up in July and August. If it looks like it's storming on the mountain, DO NOT ride up it. Monsoons can include heavy rain, hail, lightning and strong winds. Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks what I was thinking, one other question is the a 'best' spot to leave the car at the base or just figure it out when I get there. 

Planning on bringing my Bike Friday so if time and weather permits I can just take advantage.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Jon D said:


> Thanks what I was thinking, one other question is the a 'best' spot to leave the car at the base or just figure it out when I get there.
> 
> Planning on bringing my Bike Friday so if time and weather permits I can just take advantage.


There is no parking right at the base, but most folks like to park about 5 miles down the road...at the intersection of the Catalina Highway and Tanque Verde there is a large shopping area and you can park there, then follow Catalina Highway all the way up the mountain. But what I like to do is park in the parking lot of Tanque Verde High School. It's less than a mile from the base of the mountain, so if you want something closer that's the way to go. The school is on Melpomene Way, and you can Google map it to see what I'm talking about. But the school year is about to start here (in early August anyway) so if you're riding on a weekday and school is in session, then you probably shouldn't park there.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

azpeterb said:


> There is no parking right at the base, but most folks like to park about 5 miles down the road...at the intersection of the Catalina Highway and Tanque Verde there is a large shopping area and you can park there, then follow Catalina Highway all the way up the mountain. But what I like to do is park in the parking lot of Tanque Verde High School. It's less than a mile from the base of the mountain, so if you want something closer that's the way to go. The school is on Melpomene Way, and you can Google map it to see what I'm talking about. But the school year is about to start here (in early August anyway) so if you're riding on a weekday and school is in session, then you probably shouldn't park there.


Perfect thanks for the local knowledge


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey…..a quick question about riding up the mountain. It's been a few years since I've done it but back then bicyclists didn't have to pay the fee at the station near the bottom of the climb. Is it still that way, free for bicyclists?


----------



## rotor (Jan 29, 2013)

azpeterb said:


> Hey…..a quick question about riding up the mountain. It's been a few years since I've done it but back then bicyclists didn't have to pay the fee at the station near the bottom of the climb. Is it still that way, free for bicyclists?


Was free when I did it in April. There is a guard shack part way up the hill but I've never seen anyone in it the few times I've done the climb. I don't remember any signs that said a fee was required, even for cars. I've only done the climb a few times so I'm not sure if this is accurate now. When I had the question about the status of the water stop I called one of the bike shops in Tucson to get the latest info. You may want to give one of them a call.
Happy climbing.


----------



## trailmonkey72 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's still free as of October 30th!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

trailmonkey72 said:


> It's still free as of October 30th!


Unfortunately the road is closed today at the base of the mountain….freakin' snow in mid-November! It'll just last another day or so and then we're back to glorious warmth in the early winter.


----------



## TreyLagger (Aug 18, 2013)

Another question, especially with the comment about the snow!! I'm here through April and want to do the climb at least once. During my stay is there a way to tell if there's snow to deal with?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

TreyLagger said:


> Another question, especially with the comment about the snow!! I'm here through April and want to do the climb at least once. During my stay is there a way to tell if there's snow to deal with?


You can probably just phone the Palisades visitor center and they can tell you how road conditions are up there. Their phone # is: (520) 749-8700. Usually the snow/ice doesn't last very long on the road after a storm hits. They clear the road pretty well after a storm and the days are warm enough to melt things off anyway. Just remember though that even if there is no snow or ice to deal with, the temps are about 25-30 degrees cooler at the top of the mountain than they are in Tucson....so don't be fooled by the warm temps when you start and end up freezing your kiester at the top and during the descent.


----------



## TreyLagger (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks! Even dressing appropriately I'll still probably freeze my keister!!


----------

